# Hellicpoters **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

dang setting here reading the forums , and what do i hear , a dang hellicopter , look out and she made a circle around my girls , they  left almost as quick as they came , good thing there in pots . i , ran down where they where and moved them into woods for cover , 5 min later they came back , dang this sucks , delemas , ive never had , them fly so close befor  , dont know what to do now , set and wait i guess , cant move them anywhere else right now , this totally sucks ... any body know how accurate them heat seekers would be on a couple of big plants one time there there the next there not  ID laugh but its not that funny ..........


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't believe they use heat sensors outside to look for plants. Thats ridiculous.

I know they use scopes and just look for plants when they think they see some they move in and grab them. 

Yes leave them alone because now that they are gone you might have people watching now.


----------



## HGB (Aug 15, 2007)

them heli's been busy here to....

but they dont use heat sensors.... they use a face shield filter to make the plant colors stand out.

if they came back a second time i would wright it off and never think about the plants again.... if they where on your property i would have chopped and got rid of before i even posted about  

watch to see if they drop a marker, how they do it here then just gps back to the spot and busted


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

This is space age technology a face shield that can dicifer one color of green from all the other colors of green surrounding it?

Heat sensors that can actually pick up the specified heat waves that a plant lets off...if any?

The Gps device is believable though and they prolly do use it just to mark the exact location of the plants.

What ever people are going to say just watch you arse and pay close attention to everything and everybody around your house. I would prolly just leave the plants alone to for a while atleast until you feel comfortable bringing them back out. 

Or wait till like 3:00am, some really early time when not much is going on and move them.


----------



## HGB (Aug 15, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> This is space age technology a face shield that can dicifer one color of green from all the other colors of green surrounding it?



it makes them stand out from other greens.. they even  have one that works for searching  rivers for drowning victims....  did the search and rescue thing a few years back and know these do work as i have hung out the door looking 

think about blue blocker sunglasses


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 15, 2007)

take a look at this clever http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7911


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

they never dropped anything was watching the whole time , theres nothing new around the house that ive noticed , that second pass though scared the crap out of me LOL , i didnt see really no type of detector that i could tell he was pretty low , darm 6 years and they never got that close befor , crap im still nervous lol , just had to  let some nervous steam off i guess...:hitchair: it sure would **** too  loose them ........


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 15, 2007)

i can only imagine man .. i would be freakin out 2


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

That is a post that offers no realiable sources. Infrared is for this use not to spot a plant outside with alot of other one.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Police use different methods to bust growers. The most controversial is infrared thermal imaging, used from outside a building to measure the heat inside. Police sometimes suspect that parts of buildings showing high levels of heat contain special lights for growing marijuana.

I maintain my first remark on this subject. I think that outside searching for marijuana with infrared is ridiculous. 

I would like to see the science behind the view that marijuana produces more heat than other plants and tests that prove that you can spot it outside with infrared. Then I will stand corrected.

Sorry [/FONT]Geter-D1 for getting this off topic


----------



## Firepower (Aug 15, 2007)

i think you are getting way too worried, 
1-UNLESS you have a major crop, DONT WORRY ABOUT IT
2- Heat sensors only work effectively at night
3- unless you had them sittin in an open area WITH NOTHING around it, then theres a SMAL REALLY SMALL chance they saw it, but if theres  grass or other shrubs, THen dont worry,

You guys have to remember that choppers are very expensive and also costly to use on an everyday basis, also, not every department has those IR cameras, so most of the time you see them doing circles is because they are looking for somebody..

Also by eye it's really hard to see the characteristics that differ
marijuana plants from others, ive heard of cops being at some peoples backyard and they were standing right next to 3 plants while talking to the owner of the house and the cop never realized what he was standing next to...Good luck and calm down..

How many plants are you talking about?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

2 huge 7 footers and , 1 - 3 footer,  setting where they get sun from dawn till dusk , i havnt had no body knocking on my door yet so i think im all right , just a hell of a scare i guess , like I said , I never had them get that close befor was real curious about that new technology and good it worked cause the first pass was with in 100 yards and when they came back around even closer , by than they where gone ......


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 15, 2007)

Damn...Sorry to hear that bro.

Chick this out. I had a friend that had 3 big purple dinosaurs plants. Helicopters past his house just the way it happened to you.

So he tuck the plants out to the woods to hide. 

A few weeks went by and nothing happened. He also notices that there were some men fixing the ruff next door. They got there about a week after the Helicopter past.  

So he thought every thing was good and nothing was going o come of it he went back to get his plants.

Then guess what happened. At 3am they came a knocking on the door they way they do. Rumbling the house with guns in the air telling everyone to hit the floor.

He did 9 fun filled months for this.

I would just forget about the plants if I was you.

True story!


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah scratch my 3am idea......Thats messed up man


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

bro, i had plane, like an old school single wing on each side plane come right over my house do a circle and keep going, what i got going on is sitting on pure black, covered with plastic, think they can see it through that? and the others are tucked way outta sight.  under trees blocked by wood sheeting. i'd say i don't got nething to worry about, but if u disagree by all means SPEAK UP ASAP.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## HGB (Aug 15, 2007)

when they come back for a second look see somit isnt right  

spotter plane bust with just naked eye CLICK

sure it big but MJ is easy to spot from the air 

.02


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

thnx , every one , made my mind up snuck down there moved them puppies off my property dang what a job now there mother natures..it would take a bull dozer to get me back to them ..just cant chance it , i guess there will be no more up dates on my grow , going to stay green less for a while now just in case , dang im heart broke !!!!!!!!!!!!!  guess ill stay around and check every body elses out 1nc again thnx    :hitchair:


----------



## Firepower (Aug 15, 2007)

it doersnt sound like those plants  would stick out, we cant see the location, but use your judgement on what do you think is visdible from where the choppers were? if you have a BRIGHT ORANGE POT in the middle of a green field, well ths pretty obvious, but if your plants blend in the surroundings, i dont think you have nothing to worry about, is the area accessible by vehicles from different entrances?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Healthy plants Again Pictures Of Your Help ,,, go to this forum you will see why i got so up set and how open it was...............better safe than sorry ,  two year to four years here for manufacturing...........i havnt figured out how to do a quick link if some one knows how feel free to do so to the above


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what state you live in but in CA, USA it is considered an invation of privacy for law enforement to use thermal imaging to locate crops. However, if you are not legal and they happen to fly by and see your plants through bonoculars, your Papawoozzled!!! Check out US v Kyllo. It's CA case law from the CA supreme court.

Here is the link from CANORML: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3827

_haze..._


(Edit from Stoney...Please read the site rules. No foul language is allowed on this site. It makes no difference if you "misspell" it or not.)


----------



## 85cannabliss (Aug 16, 2007)

hey man know how you feel. only it wasnt no fuzz got my babies, THEIVES got 18 plants off me this year, 1st time grower too. but all mistakes learned from and urging for next year to put it right. go back on an estimate harvest day for them. and if you get para just do a grab and run.  IMHO, i dont think they will be there, if the fuzz have come across them. honestly, can you see them waiting around for 2 months to grab you??? theyd be sick after a week and just pull them out and leave. 
sorry to hear that man. and hope you dont just let it go to waste, you know you gotta check again


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2007)

> Intelligence
> Crop detection
> The remoteness of some outdoor cannabis plantations tends to decrease the chance of detection by
> law-enforcement agencies. On many occasions community members come across these plantations during the
> ...


 www.crimecommission.gov.au/content/publications/aidr_1999/02_Cannabis.pdf

http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/cgi-bin/getcase.pl?court=11th&navby=case&no=926951opa
..here's one more from "Gardensecure" where it has been discussed in depth.
Plot Detection
and..





> Law enforcement typically relies on ground raids, which are prone to human limitations. ORINCON's spectral camera technology provides a much more thorough, rapid and cost-effective means of truncating the burgeoning marijuana trade, since it can identify crops which are often cultivated in dense forests, and other hard-to-reach areas.
> 
> Last summer the West Virginia State Police allowed ORINCON to test the ability of hyperspectral optical technology to locate crops of marijuana. Given the success of that test, ORINCON has been invited to participate in this summer's interdiction effort to further validate the technology and demonstrate a more advanced detection unit.


 from Cannabis News


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, i've heard in some places if it's small crops not worth them taking the time and planning o make a bust and itt's spotted with a helicopter that they just shoot them down. I don't know how true that is because shooting into ground from air in a county seems rediculous, but maybe in an open field or some woods.

Helicopters and planes fly over my house often...even the military has some training thing where they fly HUGE air crafts over our house right above the tree line. You can feel the ground rumble. But no one's ever spotted my plants. I'd say chill out a little and calm down, don't go out to 'em for a while and they'll grow fine if they survive not getting water.

good luck take care and peace bro

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry Stoney, my bad..... I think Papawoozzled sounds better anyway. I did read the rules but I better read them again. And sorry if anyone else was offended. 

Good information about thermal imaging though. My buddy is in pre law so he is always getting good info.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks hick thats some good info


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2007)

...*NOTE*..some of those articles are old. The Kentucky story was from 2002 I think... "5 yrs" is an enormous amount of time, in this techy' age. I'm sure ther have been huge advancements in that technology in that time span.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know where the plants were. I know in the pictures you had up they were right in the middle of your yard. Never a good idea. They have been spotted, I'm sure of it. Thats why they made a second pass through. Get those things far away from you. As paranoid as I am, they would have been cut down and burned by now.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

esp. 7' ers. yeah take stickies advice there man. the middle of the yard isn't cool.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 16, 2007)

Heli's ****. You had some huge, beautiful Christmas tree's in your yard.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 16, 2007)

part of the property not the yard , lol , im a little brave but not totally stupid , but it all gets bush hogged and mowed , there someone elses problem now , if they did get spotted , it bites 6 years and they never flew over my place chalk this 1 up to bad luck...... if they did see them they can have em now there 3 other places around me be really hard to prove whose they are could be the neighbors teens  ???????????? stillheart broke  good info hick


----------



## Roots Dog (Aug 16, 2007)

Do indoor grows. and let know one no.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey guys the folks in the chopper do this every year they dont need any thing extra to find plants they stick out like a sour thumb. All they have to do is fly in an area that looks like a good growing place.  But if they flew to your plants and found them and you had just two of them then sounds more like they had a tip to me.  But since they saw there gone the second time there probally thinking you pulled them and got rid of them. They might not come by but you can bet they will be watching you for now on.  And if you had them in your back yard or something and just moved them to the woods real fast i would be suffing them under a dead log if i was you. Im no one to tell you to worry but i wouldn`t be spending my bail money on anything for a while. And you didn`t leave any prints on the pots did you.


----------



## yurplesmog (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm new and everthing but as longtime grower said, did you leave any prints? if i were you and left prints id try going early in the morning (5 a.m.) and do n alchohol rub or break the pot and bury it. Sorry to hear about your babbies though =[, just tryna help.....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 17, 2007)

hehe, finger prints on pot plants.....

sorry guys, can't happen.

Fingerprints are a result of facial oils that have been transferred to the tips of your fingers and then placed on an item.

The oils are then made visible using various methods and photographed.

MJ is COVERED with oil. It would be like trying to put prints on the surface of a bucket of motor oil.

It's great that you're trying to help, but this one was too far out there to pass up.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 17, 2007)

You're really not going to take 'em back in? even if you just wait till near the end of the season and go check on 'em? might get a lil bud. Also if you're not, why not just hack them down and use 'em for hash. 7 footers arer some strong plants, so i'd say they'd b e good for making hash


----------



## raceandsmoke (Aug 17, 2007)

wow after all this talk of helicopters a bust of 4 plants happened about 5 miles away from me i currently have a seven footer and had a black heli fly low over my place at dusk yesterday i ended up movin her today after seein there huntin for them right downtown of the city i live in its a big city where weed is kinda let go or a slap on the wrist to cops since they got murders daily i suggest everyone pay attention closly cause i been hearin alot of bust latl


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 17, 2007)

Most of ur planes 7 Helicopters that r use to find MJ and rescue, the ones I have seen have a Big Ball on the side of the planes and helicopter have it on the Bottom under the cockpit..
I had worked on airplanes and seen these thing and have ask question about them.


----------



## raceandsmoke (Aug 17, 2007)

Under a federal marijuana eradication grant, state police use helicopters to check places where large crops of marijuana have been discovered in the past.Several crops were found on Brunot Island, police said, and marijuana plants have been discovered growing in Frick Park and on hillsides along Mt. Washington. "Using the helicopter is effective because when the sun hits the marijuana on a sunny day, it has a real sheen to it, and you can't miss it"

thats from the news there not usin no heat sensors or anything like that and i dunno if the heli had a ball on it they have 2 people in custody and a 10k bond


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 19, 2007)

hey stoney i know you  cant leave prints on the plant im talking iF he had them in pots and im guessing he did as he moved them  to the woods he probally touched the pots. So if local law is involved then they might say we found these plants and have some prints and to clear this up if you say there not yours then you wont mind coming down and being printed. Sorry stoney i just read my thread and saw i left the s of pots and said pot. My bad.

(Edit: You're not bad, I am. I never thought of the containers. MyBad! - Stoney)


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2007)

An "interesting" heli' story...
  I hope that _"Captain Kirk"_..I mean Sheriff Kirk, gets the pants sued right off that department. "IF" Sexton has legitamate cardholders to "Caregive" for, Who the "HELL" does he think he is?? 
  Aren't LEO suppose to "uphold" the law?...not interpret it OR selectively enforce it at their personal descretion? 



> Investigators on sky patrol Tuesday found plenty of signs that marijuana was growing in Beulah.
> 
> *They chose to ignore one of them: The sign that the grower had posted to alert anyone who found the pot patch that he was growing grass with the government's permission.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 19, 2007)

unbelievable..

how LEO is wasting and spending so much resources to find
140 mj plants.

Helicopter cost, payroll cost of how many officers, tieing up the 
judicial services, cost of time and money for the DA and judges.
Its ridiculous.  And the people that are getting screwed, are 
the sick and in pain.

why not direct all the effort, into finding pedofiles,
murders/theives other REAL Narcotics.

its a shame.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 19, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> An "interesting" heli' story...
> I hope that _"Captain Kirk"_..I mean Sheriff Kirk, gets the pants sued right off that department. "IF" Sexton has legitamate cardholders to "Caregive" for, Who the "HELL" does he think he is??
> Aren't LEO suppose to "uphold" the law?...not interpret it OR selectively enforce it at their personal descretion?


 
Cops are weird. They get off on making a bust. I'll bet we could all describe this guy without ever having seen him.

I have a one pound package of him in my freezer. It's great with eggs and toast.

All you gotta do to scare one of his kind is show him a label from a Jimmy Dean pack.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 19, 2007)

It is a fricken shame....

In Hawaii the Green Harvest program recently lost its funding because a environmental lobbyist group was able to show a rise in methamphetamine abuse since the inception of the Green Harvest program.....And as everyone knows its a lot healthier and safer to smoke a little cannabis than it is to get spun on tweak... anyway, they were without funding for about two weeks some other CIA funded group started giving them money to fly around in helicopters and rip cannabis plants and now they're back in full force and pissed off that their jobs were threatened.......and they're taking it out on all these people that have plots that are kinda grandfathered in--people that have been growing 30 plants a season for a decade......

Its some messed up stuff.....


----------



## SFC (Aug 19, 2007)

Yea, they got most of mine this year too.  There have been shootings in a city not 25 minutes from me every night, yet they can put a dozen cops from Federal, State,and Local law enforcement to run around pulling plants... Makes alot of sense to me.........

Notice the Orincon story is from 2000, If the technology was really that good you would think we would all be familiar with it by now. Sounds like more propaganda to me.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

guess its all in who you are , if your a cop , you can steel pot , make brownies freak out and still not go to jail or face the same penalties as anybody else , its a shame when you cant grow a natural weed for your self , for self use , with no other intentions... and its a real travisty of justice when these 2 faced hypacritical ignorant people take a persons medecine , because of ignorance and lack of knowledge and or of caring , probably just to make a quota , or some sort of personal gain............


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2007)

Somehow, we often hire those who "WANT" to be a policeman, not those who "Should" be a Policeman .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 20, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Somehow, we often hire those who "WANT" to be a policeman, not those who "Should" be a Policeman .


 
If "should be" was the criteria for employment, there would be damn few cops.

"I have power" seems to be the driving factor in the ones I've had contact with. When I'm watching one of them, I have the recurring feeling that I'm watching an old movie with Roman Centurions. Lot's of pushing, shoving, yelling and threats mixed with intermittent bouts of violence.

I'm not sure I've ever seen "serving and protecting".

What a world we live in. All this over a green plant that we love to smoke.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 20, 2007)

Very well said guys. You know how we feel when we hunt a few days and then get that big buck. I bet thats how they feel when there giving out speeding tickets all week then find some guys plants and they get all high from the bust.  And i would like to say too Stoney, Hick and all the other mods and others who help with all the problems and without whom our yeilds would be half what they are Good dwork guys and thanks for you time.


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

But LTG...this would be like shooting that big buck.."_tied to a tree"_. No sport nor rush from that. a "canned" hunt...
after a li'l more investigation into this case..
  They "KNEW" the crop was there. The man had went to the SO prior, and declared it!! to avoid just this very thing.
  It may have been spotted by the helicoptor, but they definately knew exactly where to look.
Little doubt that Mr. Sexton will be seeking financial reimbursement from the county (taxpayers). 
"The state&#8217;s medical marijuana law requires law enforcement officials to care for and return plants, paraphernalia and equipment upon determination of registered medical marijuana patients and/or dismissal of charges."
..that's gonna be tough to do...Did you see the picture??
  Sexton is yet to be charged with anything. The case has been turned over to the DA office.

  Looks like Kirk ran right to the Feds, after the fact, hoping for some support. But they refused to touch it..
It appears that Kirk decided to "ignore" Colorados written law and enforce the Federal Law, for which he has no jurisdiction.
  It has been called "selective enforcement"..
  "However"..  they do not enforce federal laws dealing with illegal visitors, workers, or "Immigrants".

Law Enforcement agencies do not have an "A La Carte" privilege of selecting which laws that they will or will not enforce


----------



## ninfan77 (Aug 21, 2007)

> Law Enforcement agencies do not have an "A La Carte" privilege of selecting which laws that they will or will not enforce



Yea but sadly, they do.


----------

